# Euro Kit



## 96101 (Aug 23, 2005)

hello, 
We are going to France in the middle of October for 12days, Its are first trip to the continent, What do i need for my motorhome i have a 04 Autotrail Chieftain on a fiat ducato?
Ant tips on what & where to buy.

thanks 

stuart


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

stuart32 said:


> Ant tips on what & where to buy.


Travel insurance, including breakdown cover .. Red Pennant from CC 
Spare set of lamps for van.. compulsory I believe 
First Aid box .. 
Red warning triangle.. 
French hook up adaptor 
Phrase book 
E11 insurance certificate .. post office 
Mobile phone

All I can think of this early in the morning .. lol

ohh don't forget a CREDIT CARD .. :wink:

Have a great trip and take care ..

Jim


----------



## zaskar (Jun 6, 2005)

French type 2 pin hook up adaptor.
Polarity tested is handy to have.
Red warning triangle 
Yellow fluresent jacket
Good long hose pipe with various end fittings 
Spare oil
Fuel filter (if it's a diesel)
Jack AND axle stand.
Headlight deflectors (some people have posted that the bulbs can be turned round on the Ducato but when i looked at my mates 05 Maxi, they couldn't.)

Any caravan accessory store or if you've got time, Towsure mail order.


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

Sense of humour
Several changes of underwear
A good solicitor
Beam benders
Note book to jot down mileage\fuel etc so you can let us know how you got on.
Camera
Gas masks
Something you can use as a weapon. i.e shotgun


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

Pusser said:


> Something you can use as a weapon. i.e shotgun


Wow.. I better upgrade from the Mk1 baseball bat 8O :wink:


----------



## bigfoot (May 16, 2005)

Fire extiquisher and high vis jackets for all passengers.


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

Well if you take everything you're being advised to take then the first thing you'll need to do is increase your MTPLM


----------



## 96109 (Aug 23, 2005)

The essential guide for touring abroad.....

http://www.theaa.com/allaboutcars/overseas/compulsory_equipment.html

Dec.


----------



## 88735 (May 9, 2005)

nationwide flexi account
camera
a good map
wine glasses


----------



## 95748 (Jul 16, 2005)

*High vis jackets*

If you are planning to come to Spain (its 27c today) be sure to carry a high vis jacket for everyone if you are stopped by the Spanish police do not leave your vehecle without putting it one first they will fine you around 90€ according to what mood they are in (that goes for car drivers also)

The way they drive here it would be wise to sleep in them as they drive and park using the braillesystem,
when they hit it they stop 
sometimes!

:?


----------

